# House of the Dragon: Überraschender Hinweis zum Start von Staffel 2



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *House of the Dragon: Überraschender Hinweis zum Start von Staffel 2*

					Der Showrunner von House of the Dragon, der Prequel-Serie zu Game of Thrones von HBO, hat in einem Interview einen überraschenden Hinweis zum Start der nächsten Staffel gegeben. Fans sollten sich schon mal in Geduld üben.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *House of the Dragon: Überraschender Hinweis zum Start von Staffel 2*


----------



## Rhetoteles (30. Oktober 2022)

Die Zeitsprünge waren schon sehr merkwürdigt. Beim Zweiten habe ich die Serie beendet und war damit nicht alleine. Ist mir schleierhaft, wie hier noch was wirklich Gutes bei herumkommen soll.


----------



## MarcHammel (30. Oktober 2022)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Die Zeitsprünge waren schon sehr merkwürdigt. Beim Zweiten habe ich die Serie beendet und war damit nicht alleine.


Merkwürdig fand ich die eigentlich nicht.



Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Ist mir schleierhaft, wie hier noch was wirklich Gutes bei herumkommen soll


Inwiefern? Solche Zeitsprünge soll es ja in Season 2 nicht mehr geben, meines Wissens nach. 

Sieh die erste Staffel mehr als Einleitung für die folgenden Staffeln. Die Story, die hier begonnen wurde, wird sicherlich schon ziemlich episch. Und es wurden auch erstmal die ganzen Charaktere eingeführt und etabliert.


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (30. Oktober 2022)

Seh ich genauso, hab es auch als Einleitung abgetan, ebenso wie Ringe der Macht.
Macht heiß auf mehr, was bisher gezeigt wurde.


----------



## Rhetoteles (31. Oktober 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Merkwürdig fand ich die eigentlich nicht.
> 
> 
> Inwiefern? Solche Zeitsprünge soll es ja in Season 2 nicht mehr geben, meines Wissens nach.
> ...


Es geht nicht darum das es sie gibt, sondern wie schlecht sie gemacht sind.


----------



## Lotto (31. Oktober 2022)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum das es sie gibt, sondern wie schlecht sie gemacht sind.


Naja fand jetzt nicht das sie schlecht gemacht waren.
Man wollte halt einen gewissen Teil in Staffel 1 unterbringen und deshalb waren sie unumgänglich. Und wenn zwischen der Vermählung und dem dritten Kind quasi Stillstand herrschte was den Status Quo angeht, warum dann noch extra in die Länge ziehen?


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Oktober 2022)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum das es sie gibt, sondern wie schlecht sie gemacht sind.


Fand die nicht so schlecht gemacht. Die Staffel behandelt ja unterschiedliche bedeutende Storyabschnitte, die zu dem Punkt führen, an dem die Staffel endet. Es wird auch in den jeweiligen Folgen relativ schnell klar, dass es Zeitsprünge gab und wie groß die ausfallen. 

Da fand ich die Sprünge in The Witcher S01 bedeutend schlechter gelöst.


----------

